# SMS international rates



## star77 (Feb 8, 2011)

Can anybody tell me the best Spanish mobile phone network to choose for the cheapest SMS abroad (specifically Ireland). Was in a Vodafonee shop today and they told me it's 69c PER MESSAGE!!! 
I'm coming from Luxembourg where I had a prepaid mobile and paid €10 per month for unlimited SMS to any european number  I know I won't get anything like that here but surely there has has to be something a bit more reasonable than 69c??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

star77 said:


> Can anybody tell me the best Spanish mobile phone network to choose for the cheapest SMS abroad (specifically Ireland). Was in a Vodafonee shop today and they told me it's 69c PER MESSAGE!!!
> I'm coming from Luxembourg where I had a prepaid mobile and paid €10 per month for unlimited SMS to any european number  I know I won't get anything like that here but surely there has has to be something a bit more reasonable than 69c??


69 cents can't be right. The EU mandates a limit on how much a provider can charge for a text to any EU destination, and currently for Spain it's 12.7 cents. All charge this or less. 
Network shops like Vodafone, which are mainly franchise operation, usually don't have a clue. Look up network's own website, and look out for special offers or deals.


----------



## star77 (Feb 8, 2011)

Joppa said:


> 69 cents can't be right. The EU mandates a limit on how much a provider can charge for a text to any EU destination, and currently for Spain it's 12.7 cents. All charge this or less.
> Network shops like Vodafone, which are mainly franchise operation, usually don't have a clue. Look up network's own website, and look out for special offers or deals.


I thought that sounded a bit steep alright! Have had a look on vodafone's website and can't find a list of tarifs for SMS. 
Has anybody done the leg-work on this? Have just moved to Spain and am grappling with having to clean out our new house from top to bottom, mind two kids, do all the bureaucracy of registering, etc. buy two cars and all the other stuff associated with moving here on limited Spanish and an August working timetable 
It would be wonderful if I didn't have to traipse around every mobile network outlet to find the best deal. Have already had to jump through hoops to get internet access!!!!
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Yoigo have been recommended quite a lot here. Don't know if they are the very cheapest for texts, but you can see tarriffs here - 

Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo

There doesn't seem to be any SIM only contracts in Spain, and watch out because some plans only allow inclusive calls at certain times of the day, which stopped here in the UK years ago.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Think you could also use your UK phone cheaply for texts - usually about 11p each.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Joppa said:


> 69 cents can't be right. The EU mandates a limit on how much a provider can charge for a text to any EU destination, and currently for Spain it's 12.7 cents. All charge this or less.
> Network shops like Vodafone, which are mainly franchise operation, usually don't have a clue. Look up network's own website, and look out for special offers or deals.


I pay 60cents a sms message with orange. Its true im afraid. Total rip off!


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi we have 2 phones, 1 on yoigo the other llamaya.

The reason for this is yoigo is cheap for data and emails etc. Llamaya does not offer these. However they are very cheap for international calls and sms. Far cheaper than our old UK numbers from well known supermarkets!


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Luckily i and most of the family gave iphones so we use whatsapp to text for free.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have the Yoigo "Ocho" contract and all texts are 8 cents, international and in Spain. Calls are 8 cents a min in Spain, 30 cents international.

There is a minimum charge of 6 euros a month, PAYG or contract, and you can get a SIM only.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> I pay 60cents a sms message with orange. Its true im afraid. Total rip off!


Capped rate is of course for roaming in EU, so as someone suggested, using a UK mobile will be cheaper!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

HITS rate was 29c for texts sent from Spain.It might have changed now as the roaming rate is 13c for sms , 13c for receiving calls & 0,41c calls back to spain . This is accurate as of last week in France & Germany.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I have the Yoigo "Ocho" contract and all texts are 8 cents, international and in Spain. Calls are 8 cents a min in Spain, 30 cents international.
> 
> There is a minimum charge of 6 euros a month, PAYG or contract, and you can get a SIM only.


All this info is correct. We did a lot of shopping around and Yoigo were the cheapest PAYG and Contract. Well they were a year ago....


----------

